# 3rd annual Romeo Zombie Walk and Food Drive 2012



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

We would like to share our page with all you haunt fans.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/RomeoZombieWalk

This is our 3rd year of helping disabled vets and a Food Bank.

Looking to reach the record number of zombies this year. The real land of the living dead with over 1000 zombies in our walk. We have zombies of all ages participating in our walk through town.

Just *"like*" and share our page with all your fiends and friends.


----------

